

Show HN: Estimating Service That Ensures You're Profitable - aarkfeld
http://www.penroseapp.com/

======
codebeard
Hi everyone,

We built Penrose to help freelancers and other small businesses emphasize
their profitability while estimating projects. The tool is flexible enough for
virtually any service-based business--not just web-based.

We're currently in open beta and are anxious to hear what users think of the
toolset we've put together, and more importantly what we can do better.

If you've got any questions or suggestions, please let us know here.

------
dustinhoyman
Neat!

